# CPT code for laparoscopic uterine suspension?



## jek521 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm working a denial where a physician billed CPT 58400 for a laparoscopic uterine suspension.  Is CPT 58400 for an open procedure since it doesn't fall under the "laparoscopy" section, or doesn't the method matter?  No hysterectomy was performed.

Thanks for any help!
Jen


----------

